# I Will Never Forget You xxox



## DieselHorse (Jul 29, 2014)

My Beloved Pepper, 
I will never forget you. I remember the day I first worked with you and how frightened you were. I will always treasure that day because you became a part of me that day. They told me you were no good and no one liked working with you. All I saw was a very frightened horse that needed love. I remember the days I worked with you before you became my horse. In all reality you were my horse as soon as we met. It was so hard to leave you when you were in Temecula. The bond that we shared was so strong from the get go. The unconditional love and trust between man and horse was proven ten fold. You were so eager to please! Even scared you stepped up to the plate and showed me your true colors. You were the most incredible mare! I remember how hard it was to leave you before you were mine. I remember you looking at me when I worked with another horse and when I had to leave and you watched me go. You were always pulling on my heart strings. I was so worried they would sell you before I finished your training. I wanted you to be your best. I wanted them to see what they had with you. I will never forget the day they gave you to me! Finally my horse is really my horse! I remember how they told me you were impossible to load in the trailer and how you jumped into the trailer to get the heck out of Temecula!!!. I was so happy to have you home with me. I would never let your feel abandoned or alone again. All your previous owners had no clue what a magnificent horse they let go. No one in Temecula ever bothered to try to help you figure out what you needed. That was their loss and my gain! I can still picture you running in the arena with your beautiful mane and tail flowing. The connection we shared was so special. Pepper you have touched the lives of so many people. Your beauty and love has made a difference! So many people enjoyed and watched you in the arena doing the most amazing things. You have forever left your hoof prints on my heart. You are and always will be forever my horse. I can not imagine my life with out you in it. I remember hearing your wonderful whinny when I would arrive at the stable. You always knew the sound of my car! I remember how you would throw a fit if I touched another mare! You were always my horse. The very short time I got to have with you will always be treasured. I remember how you would so proudly stand next to me. I remember the tender moments when you would rest your beautiful head and neck on my shoulder and I would wrap my arms around you and the whole world would disappear and would be just man and horse. I just would melt seeing the softness in your beautiful eyes when I would stroke your nose and tell you how much you are loved and that you will always be my horse. I miss our work out sessions in the arena. You were so precision and graceful. I loved to show you off. So many people would stop and watch you work. You really touched the lives of the children, they loved you so much. You were so gentle with everyone you met. My dream was to ride you and share many adventures on the trails. I will never forget the day that I discovered you were sick. You worked so hard for me during the lesson to get ready to be able to ride you and then you collapsed in your stall. You always wanted to do your best for me. Your love is such a treasure. Through your sickness I told you will get through this together. I never gave up hope. When you were in the equine hospital I went to visit you every day I could. I never wanted you to feel abandoned. I would look so forward to just to be with you and know that you were OK. I remember when you came home and they brought you out to load in the trailer and I saw this most magnificent beautiful horse standing outside and that was you! You looked so proud and regal just like my Pepper should! I remember when you arrived home and all the horses in the stable were whinnying and nickering to greet you and how you proudly walked into your stall. I remember holding you wrapping my arms around your neck with the tears flowing down my face so happy that you were home! I had my Pepper back! When the laminitis came back with a vengeance and seeing you in so much pain. I knew it was time to let you go. I know that was the right decision because I love you so much. I was with you right to the end -together. Now that you are gone I feel so lost. I have your ashes and a bit of your beautiful mane and tail. My beloved fiancee who you loved so much made sure I had your ashes to keep close to my heart. I miss you so much my beloved equine friend. Pepper you have forever changed my life. I am a better horseman because of you showing me what you needed and letting me know when to let go. Thanks for making a difference. I love you. 






Your loving owner, 

Kevin xxox

[URL="http://www.noworriesclub.com/picture.php?albumid=4883&pictureid=37464&thumb=1"][/URL]
[URL="http://www.noworriesclub.com/picture.php?albumid=4883&pictureid=41536&thumb=1"][/URL] 
[URL="http://www.noworriesclub.com/picture.php?albumid=4883&pictureid=41534&thumb=1"][/URL]
The first to pictures are of Pepper with her winter coat in Temecula and the last picture is of her last summer at home at the Los Angeles Equestrian Center


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beatiful horse! It sounds like you two had a mutual love for each other, and I'm sure that she appreciated everything you did for her! =)


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I can only imagine how hard that decision was to make.....and hope I never have to make it......

Dang it....I hate it for you......sorry my friend.....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DieselHorse (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks so much friends. I really miss her. She was such a blessing in my life. 

Kevin


----------



## DieselHorse (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is Pepper at the Los Angeles Equestrian Center last year.


----------

